# Gecko in CT needs a new home



## jsheffield (May 22, 2022)

Hello, 

My mom just got in touch with (because of the torts I live with) to ask if I had thoughts about how to help her friend rehome a gecko.

The gecko is currently living in Kent, CT... does anyone have ideas about who I could get in touch with to help out?

Jamie


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 24, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom just got in touch with (because of the torts I live with) to ask if I had thoughts about how to help her friend rehome a gecko.
> 
> ...


I think Chubbs the Tegu lives in MA., but I don't know where in MA. He has us locked out of his profile, so don't know how to get him.

He might check in now and then...leave him a PM?


----------



## zovick (May 24, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom just got in touch with (because of the torts I live with) to ask if I had thoughts about how to help her friend rehome a gecko.
> 
> ...


The Sharon Audubon Center might take it. Sharon is the town just north of Kent. The Sharon Audubon Center is only 13 miles from the center of Kent. The Center has a collection of small animals in their learning building. If they don't want it for the Center, one of their volunteers might want it for themselves. I would inquire there. Phone number is 860-364-0520.

Web site is: https://sharon.audubon.org/

Good luck!


----------



## zovick (May 24, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom just got in touch with (because of the torts I live with) to ask if I had thoughts about how to help her friend rehome a gecko.
> 
> ...


Another idea for consideration. If the Audubon Center doesn't want the gecko, then the owner could try the Trevor Zoo at the Millbrook School in Amenia, NY. It is a fully accredited AZA institution with a nice collection of animals.

The Millbrook School is only 17 miles from Kent, CT. The phone number is: 845 677-3704

Web Site: https://www.millbrook.org/trevor-zoo-home


----------



## zovick (May 24, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom just got in touch with (because of the torts I live with) to ask if I had thoughts about how to help her friend rehome a gecko.
> 
> ...


Hello Again, Jamie.

Do you know what kind of gecko this is? My 18 year old grandson lives in Canaan, CT (23 miles from Kent). He likes reptiles and may have an interest in it if there are no other takers.


----------



## jsheffield (May 24, 2022)

zovick said:


> Hello Again, Jamie.
> 
> Do you know what kind of gecko this is? My 18 year old grandson lives in Canaan, CT (23 miles from Kent). He likes reptiles and may have an interest in it if there are no other takers.





Apparently a 6-7 year old leopard gecko




The gecko comes with the enclosure and heat and light and hides and food and such...

Jamie


----------

